# Does cooking weed make the house smell up?



## Flying J (Mar 2, 2009)

*Sorry if this was already posted and what not.
I can't find it.
I was just wondering if cooking weed in cookies, brownies, etc. would make the house smell like weed.

I have asked alot of people.
50 % say yes and the other half says no.
I'm confused.
*​


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 2, 2009)

Whenever I've cooked with it, the smell is usually more powerful, and lingers a lot longer than when I smoke.


----------



## Savedbythesmell (Mar 2, 2009)

how much you lookin to use essay?

put alittle the first time around


----------



## Flying J (Mar 2, 2009)

Savedbythesmell said:


> how much you lookin to use essay?
> 
> put alittle the first time around



I found this really cool recipe.
It is fast and i need about a joints worth.

check it out:
"A FOAF told me about this:

Eating really is the best way to injest, but how many people want to whip
up a batch of brownies every time? It just takes too much time. This
recipe, for "Firecrackers", is really easy, and really fast:

Spread peanut butter thickly on a cracker. Top with perfectly cleaned MJ
(no twigs or seeds, and break up any buds) - about enough for a joint.
Spread peanut butter on another cracker, and put on top of the MJ, peanut
butter side down, so the layers are cracker, PB, MJ, PB, cracker.

Put on some foil, and bake at 300 for 20 minutes. Let cool and eat."


----------



## Peeboe (Mar 2, 2009)

of course dawg


----------



## Savedbythesmell (Mar 2, 2009)

nice.do it.


Flying j you should grow


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

In my teenage years, I used to skillet fry weed in olive oil and stuff it into gelatin capsules. Anytime anywhere, two caps and a nice big buzz....

out.


----------



## Savedbythesmell (Mar 2, 2009)

thats a cool one jax


----------



## Savedbythesmell (Mar 2, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=75



that might help you out


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 2, 2009)

Cooking with cannabis definitely makes your place stink... It smells for a while and is pretty hard to cover up.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 3, 2009)

Your kitchen will smell very incriminating for a couple hours if you cook with weed  

If you really want to get stoned with no hassle, and no smell, get some 151 proof rum. Grind up your bud. Soak the ground-up bud in the 151--in a sealed jar--for about a week or two, shaking it every day. The liquid will turn green. Drop 10 drops on your tongue. Wait 15 minutes and you'll be baked so far out of your mind that you will (probably) start talking to people that don't really exist, you know what I mean?


----------



## Flying J (Mar 3, 2009)

ha
that rum idea sounds pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Savedbythesmell (Mar 3, 2009)

shit fuck that.

sounds like death


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Not really...it's called a tincture, which is a common base for a TON of medicines. It will work and it will work well. 

out.


----------



## Savedbythesmell (Mar 3, 2009)

nice.
still seems like it would fuck my day up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I certainly wouldn't operate any heavy machinery with it that's for sure... 


out.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 3, 2009)

The tincture will not fuck your day up. You'll feel like you smoked weed except you will not smell like smoke, and you will not cough. 

I've tried the tincture. It's pretty amazing if you let the bud steep in the alcohol for long enough.


----------



## Savedbythesmell (Mar 3, 2009)

thats a good tip.


----------



## krunkpot (Mar 26, 2009)

Best way to avoid smelling up the house is to use one of those propane camping stoves and using it outside, unless your baking, then its a little different lol.


----------

